# Digitalen Camcorder leihen?



## Catscrash (27. September 2004)

Hallo, ich hoffe ich bin hier halbwegs im richtigen Bereich... hat jemand eine Idee wo man sich einen Digitalen Camcorder im Raum Köln leihen könnte?


----------



## goela (27. September 2004)

Vielleicht mal bei einem lokalen Fotogeschäft anfragen?


----------



## Catscrash (27. September 2004)

hab schon ein paar gefragt, die machen das alle nicht, dachte vielleicht ist hier jemand der einen bestmnmten Geheimtipp hat


----------



## goela (27. September 2004)

Ist echt besch....! Ich hätte gehofft, dass ein Fotohändler soetwas evetuell anbietet! Denn die Preise dort sind ja meistens höher als bei einen Discounter.
Kundenservice gibt es wohl immer weniger!


----------

